# Pygmy Goat Bloated & High parasite count - no more guessing - not good STILL WITH US



## saltnpepper (Mar 11, 2015)

One of our pygmy goats is obviously not feeling well, but not down.
Anyone's input would be greatly appreciated. 
Here are the details:
She's 9 years old. Started showing signs of being quiet 2 days ago. Still eating drinking, passing stool and urine. Yesterday, I took sample to vet for egg count and she called and told me to bring her right in because her count was so high. She assumed she would be anemic and that's why she's quiet. 
However, as we loaded her, we noticed she was quite bloated. When we arrived at vet, we all assumed she had gassy bloat as well. They started blood work and then we tubed her twice and actually retrieving some rumen, but never released air. We then drenched her and gave her a break. The whole time she continued to leave lots of samples of pellets all over the floor..so we know she's not blocked. 
Then the blood work surprised us all when it came back normal. 
I kept checking on her through the night and she seemed to rest fine, other than being obviously uncomfortable. She sits on her butt, with her front up on her legs. 
This morning I gave first dose of wormer.
There was no change throughout the day, not better, but not worse either.
Tonight we managed to get about 50ml of drench in her by syringe. Then we walked her and got her to run back to the barn a couple times. Still no gas passing and little cut chewing, but still nibbling hay.
After my daughter and I taking turns rubbing belly and burping, we decided she'd had enough of us and let her rest. Called vet back, and she agrees that it's not presenting like gassy or frothy bloat. We're both guessing that it may be the high parasites count causing some belly bloat and discomfort.
We've lost 2 to parasites over the years (both older wethers), and this goats sister to anemia, so we're tring to stay ahead of this one.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of questions here for you.  

I'll start with the bloat.  What makes you think she has it?  Pygmy goats do have kind of a bloaty look to them.  I ask because if the vet tried to get air out, and didn't, and she is chewing, eating, pooping I am just wondering what was the indicator?  Second, what is the cause?  What does she or did she eat?

Then for the parasites---what type of parasite are you treating her for per the vet test?  Barberpole would cause anemia but the vet test said she wasn't anemic.  Did they tell you what type of eggs were on the fecal?  And what did you use to deworm?  

What are you drenching her with?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2015)

My pygmy dog-sits too.  She is fine, but it is funny to see her do it.  Just a goofy girl.


----------



## saltnpepper (Mar 11, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Lots of questions here for you.
> 
> I'll start with the bloat.  What makes you think she has it?  Pygmy goats do have kind of a bloaty look to them.  I ask because if the vet tried to get air out, and didn't, and she is chewing, eating, pooping I am just wondering what was the indicator?  Second, what is the cause?  What does she or did she eat?
> 
> ...



I've had pygmy's for 10 years, and I've seen the "hay belly" look before. I agree that it's a common look for the breed, but this just looked a bit more extended and hard. Again, hard is common, but with they way she was standing kinda of stretched, it just led to that conclusion. She's also doesn't have any gut sounds, so what she's chewing is likely what she is picking at. Both girls get a tiny bit of goat ration as a lure to put them in at night (just a taste), and my daughter said they may have got more than normal the night before. It's not the first time they've gotten into something, whether it be feed, chicken scratch, or chicken feed... but it was just another small thing that factored into the conclusion. They are now off feed completely. Only hay and fresh water.
I'm not sure of the specific parasite, but the treatment is Albendazole. One dose today, and second in 14 days.
The vet also gave an antibiotic because she had a low grade fever, and sent me home with one dose of NuFlor to be administered tomorrow.


----------



## saltnpepper (Mar 11, 2015)

When I said, "I've had pygmy's for 10 years...", I certainly don't mean to imply that I think I'm anything close to an expert. They are pets, that think they are dogs. I put my faith in good veterinarians and use gained knowledge and experiences for the common things.


----------



## saltnpepper (Mar 12, 2015)

I requested a copy of the blood work from the vet and I can see that everything is withing normal range. Magnesium is slightly low, but not out of range. WBC just above mid range. But nothing like a red flag anywhere on her reports.
Egg count was 1550 per gram for Haemenchus. So the first dose of Albendazole was yesterday morning. 
This morning she has not improved at all. She's still peeing, pooing, and eating hay when offered, but no rumen activity.
At lunch time she was the same. We'll do another 60 ml of the glucamenolyte drench tonight along with the second dose of NuFlor.
I'm at a loss for what else to do.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 12, 2015)

If egg counts are the same for pygmys as for standard size they say you don't need to worm a dry doe if it is less than 2000. So while I would've wormed her too as that is close, I wouldn't put it in the emergency category.

I would think the fever is more the culprit. Does she eat hay with enthusiasm our just nibble at it?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2015)

Babs where is that 2000 count from? I ask because almost all the research says 1000.  Is this something new, better data?

Personally I would never let any of my Dwarfs (or  pygmy's because they are so small) get near 1000 count. The reason is because they are small.  The parasite is a bloodsucker and takes a lot of blood, add that to a small goat and that goat will have a hard time of it. 

What is in the drench?
Are you giving probios?

When our LGD had lower magnesium we were told to mix a tablespoon of mustard with water and drench... not sure about goats but imagine it would be ok.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-9608.pdf


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2015)

babsbag said:


> http://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-9608.pdf



thanks Babs!


----------



## saltnpepper (Mar 12, 2015)

Still no improvement today and she was just uncomfortable and tired from trying to sit up. She has actually been eating hay, but I was never able to catch her drinking, so when her urine started turning slightly dark it was time to take her back to the vet. I explained that I didn't think her belly was hard anymore and it actually felt squishy. This prompted an ultrasound, which made it very clear that her belly was full of fluid. Not the answer we wanted.
The fluid was basically clear, and after a couple tests it was determined the most likely cause was  cancer.
I ok'd a dose of steroids to help her feel better for a couple days.

I am very realistic, and know what needs to be done, but I didn't want it done in the back of a clinic with my daughter who was still trying to digest everything. She's had this goat since she was 4, so it's been rough for her. But she's a super kid and has been by her side through this all. 

I also wanted everyone at home to be able to say their good-bye's... including her pen mate, who is also her aunt.

THANK YOU everyone for your responses! I truly appreciate folks taking the time to try to help others.


These pictures were taken a few years ago. 
Yes, leashes.. they walk everywhere with the girls.

Pepper 

 
Aleshia


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 12, 2015)

So sorry for such sad news.   I wish there was something else there instead.  Looks like a very sweet goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2015)

Makes me very sad, for her and you and your family. 
Such beautiful little goats. I am glad you have an answer and can do what is best for her. So sad.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 12, 2015)

You are a good mom and a good goat mom to let the goodbyes to be said before you make the hard decisions. I am sad for the outcome, wish it was fixable.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2015)

I have been following your thread, I was afraid about that  

I am so so sorry  I'm glad y'all get to say goodbye


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm so sorry    .  At least now you know you did everything possible you could for her.  It's still hard tho...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2015)

so sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2015)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## saltnpepper (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm a bit shocked, but she is still with us. If I hadn't been through everything with her over the past week, I wouldn't believe there was anything wrong.
I knew the steroid shot would perk her up and boost her for a couple days, but I certainly didn't expect this.
She is eating, drinking, butting the gate, pooing, peeing, and chewing cud like nothing ever happened. The swelling in her belly has even gone down. All, in all..she is back to acting normal.
The little stinker has always been spirited and stubborn. I guess she's just going to continue her bossy role til she says otherwise.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 16, 2015)

Ahhhh, glad to hear she's getting a bit more quality time!

I've raised pygmy goats for years (decades actually) and they are TOUGH little critters.  I recently added Nubians to my herd and they are big wussies compared to the pygmies.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry about the news from the vet , but glad she has been doing better the last little bit. Enjoy every minute with her!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2015)

Very touching and sure does make the heart swell.
So glad she is giving you all a little more time and that she sounds stable and is not suffering.

Goats... they just have a way of wiggling into your life!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's so sad.  I'm so sorry.


----------

